# Smells like hay. HELP!!!



## noinnersense (Feb 16, 2008)

I chopped the plants down and now one plant started smelling like hay when i was drying it. But the rest of them smell fine. What should i do? Help ASAP!!!


----------



## sure (Feb 16, 2008)

how well did you trim the leaves around the bud ?
is it hanging to dry in dark place out in the open or in a container?


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 16, 2008)

dont worry. just hang them for 1-3 days until relatively dry. they wont smell until they cure properly in jars for about 2 weeks. fill your jar halfway up and seal it. open daily for a few minutes. once you jar them the water will start to come out of the stems and the bud will be moist again. you need to airate them daily to prevent mold. they will start to stink nicely once they are dry and the stem bends and is hard but does not break. hay smell is normal


----------



## noinnersense (Feb 17, 2008)

I trimmed them quite nicely. probably half a leaf here and there but i hung them upside down in a dark closet for about a week or so. And now im curing them. Today they smell a little bit better but not as good as they smelled while flowering.


----------



## cream8 (Feb 17, 2008)

after a week of curing youll see...


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

lol my weed smells like hay after the dry, but after curing it smell lite and heavenly


----------



## youngcannabis (Feb 18, 2008)

its nothing to stress about, it will turn out okay yo.


----------



## SunnyD (Feb 18, 2008)

just squeeze it a lil bit if u need to smell it that bad.......i'ven been curing for 6 days and the smell is getting stronger...more weed smell and a lil less chloryphil smell


----------



## superryder (Nov 23, 2008)

thank fuck for you lot on here mine smells like shit but was banging wen flowering at least i no it will come out good love you lot lol


----------



## rmel0622 (Dec 7, 2008)

yo 187 crab ass niggez
151 piru block blood baby
we smoke that kush we don fux with otha shit


----------



## stonersrbetter! (Dec 10, 2008)

are you seriouss? lol damn that made me laugh


----------



## 14pimp (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish people would have helped me when this happend to me, all they told me was better luck next time, bastards!!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea I find White Widow in particular does this. Smells great while growing but then more like a cat pissed on hay while it dries. It starts to go away after 2 weeks when it begins to cure so give it 3 weeks and the hay smell should be gone completely. I find sweeteners like molasses work especially well with these kinds of strains.


----------



## JimmyCliff (Sep 18, 2009)

I just cut down my ak-48, same thing. my last batch smelled like hay, too, but it never went away, even after the cure. if anything the hay smell subsided and it smelled like... nothing.


----------



## k2daalvin (Sep 18, 2009)

you can get that from cfls, ive tried a cfl grow for shits n giggles and couldn't cure the bud to smell, well.. like bud, it stuck with the hay smell all the way.. strain grown was chem dawg..


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 22, 2010)

SO they say just cure it and that makes it smell good, but i STILL think some ones holding out some good info... i cured a bud for over a week, no change in smell at all...

hopefully, with my whole crop i get better results


----------



## Ebban Flow (Jan 22, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> SO they say just cure it and that makes it smell good, but i STILL think some ones holding out some good info... i cured a bud for over a week, no change in smell at all...
> 
> hopefully, with my whole crop i get better results


A good cure can take a month or more. As others have pointed out, it may take several weeks to get that hay smell out and the good scent you're looking for to come in. Curing draws out the chlorophyll and allows the plant to break down sugars and such. The Chlorophyll is the culprit for the hay smell.

At least that's what I think, there are many here that know far more than I though.

Good luck.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 22, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> SO they say just cure it and that makes it smell good, but i STILL think some ones holding out some good info... i cured a bud for over a week, no change in smell at all...
> 
> hopefully, with my whole crop i get better results



I have gotten the Hay like smell when I first started out. It comes down to a few different things, there is no 1 silver bullet.

1. Genetics- If it is schwag, no matter how well you dry and cure, it's still gonna be schwag

2. Making sure not to over dry. I dry until my stems are almost dryed out and will break, but not just easily snap. The outside of the bus gets kinda crunchy but the inside isnt, it is firm to the squeeze. If you over dry it will get that hay smell.


3. Making sure not to under dry, you dont want mold.

Check the stuff you have hanging each day 2 times. If you think it's close, take a sample. If it will burn in a joint, it's ready to cure.


----------



## niresmancash (Jun 11, 2010)

Other reasons for the hay or green smell is from your bud drying to quick....i had this issue..it should take at least 7-10 days to dry your bud....do your trim work first so the buds get air evenly and dry evenly...there wet there going to smell green....once you spend a week drying put them in a glass jar and in a refrigerator for a couple weeks or longer ..opening them up a few times daily and lightly shaking the jar to get some air movement and to avoid mold....hope this helps........ALSO....Put a orange..lemon peel or what ever you desire in the jar while curing to add a citrus flavor this will also help.............


----------



## mickyjuice (Jun 11, 2010)

i have smoked shit that smells like my sweet spot it dont matter, beer tastes like grandmas piss but we drink it anyway


----------



## mickyjuice (Jun 13, 2010)

i said sweet spot a he he he


----------



## 57states57 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol that's what i said! someones holding out on secrets!


----------



## riddleme (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah all the secrets are in my thread 

it is all about fermintation and proper growing, when you buy into the crap that it is ok for leaves to yellow and die at the end, use bloom foods and boosters with little or no N you end up with an inferior product. The fermintation process requires N to work properly and you can actually start the fermintation process before harvesting while they are still alive and growing. the other problem is the crap about drying takes 7 to 10 days, it should take 3 to 4 weeks, but this info comes from commercial growers in a hurry to make $$$ and most growers (especially new growers) have no patience so everyone buys into it

Ahhh if folks only did a bit of research???


----------



## RemeberMe (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think there is a trick. For it to smell sweet after drying it has to smell super sweet while growing. The last batches (white rhino, purple haze, a few others) have all smelled like hay dried and none of them ever smelled sweet when growing. It's kind of a curse anyway. If they have a lot of smell that can be a huge problem for attracting thieves. If you want it to smell before you sell it squeeze it a bit.


----------



## drewabu (Aug 9, 2010)

Just needs to cure a little for that killer smell


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeah all the secrets are in my thread
> 
> it is all about fermintation and proper growing, when you buy into the crap that it is ok for leaves to yellow and die at the end, use bloom foods and boosters with little or no N you end up with an inferior product. The fermintation process requires N to work properly and you can actually start the fermintation process before harvesting while they are still alive and growing. the other problem is the crap about drying takes 7 to 10 days, it should take 3 to 4 weeks, but this info comes from commercial growers in a hurry to make $$$ and most growers (especially new growers) have no patience so everyone buys into it
> 
> Ahhh if folks only did a bit of research???


Riddleme, my friend.. I've been saying the same damn thing for I don't even know how long. Good to know that there's at least two of us, you and I, that understand and appreciate the importance of being patient while growing/drying/curing.

As for the drying comment though, I kinda have to disagree with you on that. Drying times, are all different and unique in their own way. Not everyone's bud is going to take the same amount of time to dry and or cure. Each environment (temps and humidity) differentiate between every grower.. and the environment that they grow/dry/cure in. 

and as for plants leafs yellowing, more and more as the plant gets further into flowering.. the more yellowing your going to see. It's a fact. It's the same thing as when the 'Fall season' comes around.. and we all start seeing all the trees lose their leafs. There's a reason that the trees do this.. they trying to use up any food/water that might be left stored in the plants/trees leafs.. and this is what causes them to turn yellow or as most of us know its called 'Autumn-ing up', which is the process where the tree/plant uses up any trace food/water elements that the plant/tree's leafs have stored inside.. which in return causes the leafs to "Autumn Up". 

But yeah, this is called "Autumn(ing) up". Just thought I would share that with ya. 

peace.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 12, 2010)

If you're super worried about smell grow some cheese or blue cheese...... no matter what you do to that plant it reeks!

I had some NL that stunk of hay for a few weeks, the longer it spent in the mason jar the better it smelt.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 12, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Riddleme, my friend.. I've been saying the same damn thing for I don't even know how long. Good to know that there's at least two of us, you and I, that understand and appreciate the importance of being patient while growing/drying/curing.
> 
> As for the drying comment though, I kinda have to disagree with you on that. Drying times, are all different and unique in their own way. Not everyone's bud is going to take the same amount of time to dry and or cure. Each environment (temps and humidity) differentiate between every grower.. and the environment that they grow/dry/cure in.
> 
> ...


have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way


----------



## drewabu (Aug 12, 2010)

have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way"

Your telling me your plants leaves dont get yellow at the end of flowering? Brother I dont care about your 4,500+ posts, that is ether the biggest fish story ever told, or you are the grandmaster wizard of Mj growers. And I dont care about your chalkboard science even if your a botanist, telling people there leaves should not ever turn yellow and die is insane and your just scaring noobs.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2010)

there are always exceptions-

riddle you saw the way my plants turned. yellow and purple. you and i run basically the same setup, as far as nutes and feeding/watering{rain}. i am sure i feed them enough.
it's gotta be genetics. the plant has to know how far from ripe it is. would it start to redirect where it gets things from? i am still learning also, but don't tomatoes keep making fruit as long as they can stay alive? it's the cold weather that kills them. i ahve never heard of anyone doing a successful long term perpetual harvest with a marijuana plant. riddle what do you think about this?



oh......... the hay smell. drying to fast will give hay smell that lingers. most times i see rubbermaids with hella fans on em. i run an armoire, with passive vents on the bottom, and a computer fan out the top. it could hold what would dry into two pounds, so a fair amount. if it smokes in a joint put it in the jars/tubs. for at least three weeks.

riddle has an interesting theory on the fermentation of the sugars, by drowning the plants at the end. there is some complex botany behind it but it is definitely worth looking in to. i am about a week out from harvest and am gonna try it on a few.

it's in one of his threads in his link,all of which i would consider required reading.

sorry about the thread jack. + rep


----------



## drewabu (Aug 12, 2010)

there are always exceptions-"

I have to agree 100% w/that


----------



## riddleme (Aug 12, 2010)

drewabu said:


> have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way"
> 
> Your telling me your plants leaves dont get yellow at the end of flowering? Brother I dont care about your 4,500+ posts, that is ether the biggest fish story ever told, or you are the grandmaster wizard of Mj growers. And I dont care about your chalkboard science even if your a botanist, telling people there leaves should not ever turn yellow and die is insane and your just scaring noobs.


ROTFLMAO,,,,thank you for that,,,I guess you have never read my threads all the noobs that I TEACH are growing dank

and yes my leaves stay green and I grow one hitta quitta's 

have yet to scare a noob off and you should look into it my friend cause you are obviously lost in the myths and folklore

leaves/plants should be kept healthy, you would be amazed at how that increases quality and yield


----------



## drewabu (Aug 12, 2010)

and yes my leaves stay green and I grow one hitta quitta's "

LOL, bro I love that you helps noobs, thats the only reason Im here too. And please believe I meant no disrespect, I left open the option that you could be a Grand Master MJ grower. But I think 85% of small time growers like myself( check out my albums) will experence yellowing leaves and its nothing to panic about.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 12, 2010)

drewabu said:


> and yes my leaves stay green and I grow one hitta quitta's "
> 
> LOL, bro I love that you helps noobs, thats the only reason Im here too. And please believe I meant no disrespect, I left open the option that you could be a Grand Master MJ grower. But I think 85% of small time growers like myself( check out my albums) will experence yellowing leaves and its nothing to panic about.


completely normal for a plant to be done with a leave or two and drop them, but the mis-use of high P bloom foods and the associated folklore is what causes it, there is no autumn indoors, conditions should be fall like but kept perfect the plants should thrive not die, growing them any other way is wrong IMO


----------



## drewabu (Aug 12, 2010)

completely normal for a plant to be done with a leave or two and drop them"

And thats the only yellowing I was talking about, I am sorry for the confusion on my end.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 12, 2010)

Yellowing leaves don't make my bud smell like hay. The only bud I grew that smelled like hay was some comm. brush SEEDS when I was 15.
My you got a brush pheno. My bud smells killer growing and drying. Not bragging thats the way it is.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hell. My yellow dying leaves smell killer.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 12, 2010)

well then-

got linked back here. these pics are a few days old but they'll do. this strain i have now turns yellow. it doesn't look damaged or unhealthy at all. more like a purple maple, in october.

riddle, i do respect your opinion. our styles are very similar, from lights to nutes. i make it rain. i would like your HONEST opinion.

the bud sites are green and lush, and the leaves turning yellow aren't dropping. more like drying on the plant. and staying yellow.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 12, 2010)

Murfy said:


> well then-
> 
> got linked back here. these pics are a few days old but they'll do. this strain i have now turns yellow. it doesn't look damaged or unhealthy at all. more like a purple maple, in october.
> 
> ...


must admit I have not seen that before, are they all the same strain? they look like they are outside in october and dying to me in the group shots but the lush green buds are a trip, very interesting!


----------



## Polecat (Aug 12, 2010)

Murfy said:


> well then-
> 
> got linked back here. these pics are a few days old but they'll do. this strain i have now turns yellow. it doesn't look damaged or unhealthy at all. more like a purple maple, in october.
> 
> ...


Just harvested a plant that looked like that. The buds were still good but the sugar leaf started yellowing before she was ripe.
My problems came from a high ph in my soiless medium or to much peat compaction to finish or both. 

Thats way more then a couple leaves. Something is not quite right or maybe not. I defer to riddle me.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> must admit I have not seen that before, are they all the same strain? they look like they are outside in october and dying to me in the group shots but the lush green buds are a trip, very interesting!


I seen it. My buds were green and dank as could be but every leaf was going to die. Not good. I can only guess that it effected my yield.
I have pics of the auto maria.


----------



## WWShadow (Aug 12, 2010)

drewabu said:


> have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way"
> 
> Your telling me your plants leaves dont get yellow at the end of flowering? Brother I dont care about your 4,500+ posts, that is ether the biggest fish story ever told, or you are the grandmaster wizard of Mj growers. And I dont care about your chalkboard science even if your a botanist, telling people there leaves should not ever turn yellow and die is insane and your just scaring noobs.


Read a few of Riddleme's threads & then read a few of the threads from the growers that are posting in his threads, I was all set to get into hydro when I start my first grow but I'm thinking about switching to soil mix now.


----------



## cindergrow (Aug 13, 2010)

mickyjuice said:


> i have smoked shit that smells like my sweet spot it dont matter, beer tastes like grandmas piss but we drink it anyway


Time to switch beer brands.




I'm just sayin...


----------



## Polecat (Aug 13, 2010)

riddleme said:


> have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way


Seems to me that you most defintley have fall in your grow. Since the first day of fall(fall equinox) is the day when you have 12 hours of sun. so as soon as you go to a 12/12 light cycle your are simulating fall. As much as your CMH imatates the sun , your watering system imates the rain or your pots imatate the earth.

Not arguing just thinking.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 13, 2010)

Polecat said:


> Seems to me that you most defintley have fall in your grow. Since the first day of fall(fall equinox) is the day when you have 12 hours of sun. so as soon as you go to a 12/12 light cycle your are simulating fall. As much as your CMH imatates the sun , your watering system imates the rain or your pots imatate the earth.
> 
> Not arguing just thinking.


You would be correct, but not accounting for the most important element TEMPS, outside in the fall they vary greatly, indoors not so much, I keep my garden around 78F which is more like the begining of fall, not the end


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2010)

i run 80 during the day, and 65 at night.-


----------



## Polecat (Aug 13, 2010)

mine stays around 75 to 79 all the time.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 13, 2010)

I will be going for the non yellowing plants.


----------



## toke2mch (Aug 13, 2010)

i have 2 agree with you on that. the end on the plants flower cycle is normally the end of its life. the use all the energy they have and put into the flower cause that normally has the seed to reproduce. all seed producing plants do this.

it looks as if your plants could just use some good old water.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

Murfy said:


> well then-
> 
> got linked back here. these pics are a few days old but they'll do. this strain i have now turns yellow. it doesn't look damaged or unhealthy at all. more like a purple maple, in october.
> 
> ...



Beautiful colors you got going on there bro. Very nice! I've never seen a strain that has had purple/yellow/green colors like this one does. Nice!

you still working on this grow? They look like they're fairly far into flowering in these pics. You still got this grow going? Or have you already harvested them? 

Either way, they look beautiful bro! Keep up the good work!

peace.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 13, 2010)

riddleme said:


> have to disagree on the yellowing of the leaves, as our indoor gardens are not affected by fall (autumn), it's all about the abuse of high P foods absence of N my friend and should not be that way


No no no.. I'm not saying that your/my plants are affected by fall (autumn).. I'm saying that as a plant gets closer and closer to its "peak" flowering time.. the more yellowing of the leaves you'll see.. because cannabis plants tend to do the same thing that trees do.. during fall (autumn). They look for any food/water that's been stored/kept inside the leafs of the plant.. and they use that food/water up because the plant begins to panic because its not getting the nutes/water that its used to getting (like at the beginning of its life). And when they use up any food/water that's in each of its leafs, those leafs begin to wilt/die.. and some even fall off the plant on their own.

I wasn't saying anything about the plants being affected by fall (outdoor) conditions. Of course, as you also grow indoors just like I do.

I was merely trying to explain why cannabis plants "autumn up". I've done my homework.. 

peace.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2010)

i ahve never had a strain like this either-

but i do think this one knows it's gettin ripe. they are still going. those pics are what riddle? 5 days old? they are going through a major spurt of new pistil growth, and there are no amber or gold trich's. so i'm gonna let them go. today is day 58. 

they are very spicy, like pepper, with a tinge of fruity.same as the guy i got the clones from. but when i went in at lights on this morning, SKUNKY! way better than his.

i figure they have at least another week and a half.

i use almost the same techniques as riddle, uncle ben, and others. i ahve been able to keep plants very green and lush, until past due, then revegged them. there's no way these would revegg.maybe riddle could! not me though. although my new DIY bubble cloner can make clones in a week and a half, from a month in soil.

this strain was cross bred with an alaskan? strain. i ahve tried to do some research on it and can't find much. maybe that's why it turns colors like it does?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 13, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Riddleme, my friend.. I've been saying the same damn thing for I don't even know how long. Good to know that there's at least two of us, you and I, that understand and appreciate the importance of being patient while growing/drying/curing.
> 
> As for the drying comment though, I kinda have to disagree with you on that. Drying times, are all different and unique in their own way. Not everyone's bud is going to take the same amount of time to dry and or cure. Each environment (temps and humidity) differentiate between every grower.. and the environment that they grow/dry/cure in.
> 
> ...


Your definition of senescence is wrong. If the trees used up all the nutrients in the leaves, then how would it grow new leaves at the beginning of spring when it is barren? 

Leaf senescence occurs in trees because there isn't enough light in fall & winter to maintain growth. Chlorophyll production comes to a halt, so the plants begin to reallocate nutrients and water to stems, bark, and the roots. Come spring, these reserves are tapped to fuel new foliage. Now if you actually used outdoor lighting you can actually prevent leaf senescence in trees. 

MJ shouldn't experience senescence imo, since she is an annual. Of course leaves still turn yellow and die, but thats because people are under-feeding their plants(EDIT: Leaf yellowing is also caused by other factors, such as moisture stress, excessive nutrients, etc). The plants needs for nutrients during flowering is very high, and if someone chooses to under feed their plants, then they will experience what they falsely believe is leaf senescence.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 13, 2010)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2010)

this is very interesting dave-

is that what you think my plants are? underfed? i don't think i could give them more N. 

i ahve read most of your stuff as well. i feed dyna foliage pro(2x), jack's duo(2xbloom to 1x allpurpose), rotated, silica, and molasses. last time i fed them i super juiced them just in case they needed it to finish. i'm pretty sure they're not hungry. i couldn't see feedin them more.


----------



## Murfy (Aug 13, 2010)

let's move back to the calling all noobs thread- 

i would like to talk more on this.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 13, 2010)

Murfy said:


> let's move back to the calling all noobs thread-
> 
> i would like to talk more on this.


I'm always there as you know, but I think yours is a strain thingy?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Aug 13, 2010)

Murfy said:


> this is very interesting dave-
> 
> is that what you think my plants are? underfed? i don't think i could give them more N.
> 
> i ahve read most of your stuff as well. i feed dyna foliage pro(2x), jack's duo(2xbloom to 1x allpurpose), rotated, silica, and molasses. last time i fed them i super juiced them just in case they needed it to finish. i'm pretty sure they're not hungry. i couldn't see feedin them more.


I edited my original post to give more reasons why plants yellow, and leaves die off. 

In your case I dont think its under-feeding. There is something very wrong about your plants. They are not at all healthy looking. The badly clawed leaves is most likely indicating a problem in the root zone(excessive nutrients). If there are too many nutrients in the rootzone, it will inhibit your plants ability to uptake nutrients resulting in yellowing leaves that are dieing, among other problems. 

I also saw some nutrient burn on the tips of your bud leaves, that makes me think maybe they've been fed too much.


----------



## snoozedragon (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah they just need to cure to start smelling great


----------



## autobluberry (Jan 26, 2012)

yo thats not true i cant remeber who said it but somebuddy sayed your weed will smell like fresh cut grass if it isent ready if when you take you plant down and its ready if you dont handle the bud at all just use garden shears to trim it right after you chop the leaves it will smell like fresh cut grass one the spot you cut into dry it stops smelling like freh cut grass and you can mell the tric's then after drying out completely your bud will smell like hay its not because you grew it in a barn this is a huge misconception marijuana usuall smells like hay if its been dryed properly and once you cure it the hay smell will go away. some strains trics have a stronger odor all together and over power the hay smell from the get go mainly heavy kush strains but some strains trics have sweet suddle odors these strains will smell more like hay when dryed properly. now take a bud out of your jar an sqeeze it alittle bit you will break some of the trics then smell it it should smell sweet like weed should be throw it back in the jar and leave it be patient is key.


----------

